# Friend's cat needs a new home urgently - Croydon



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi all,

I had a message yesterday from an old friend, asking if I know anyone who can take her cat. Apparently she's moving and can't take her with her. My friend absolutely adores her animals, so is really upset, but has no choice.

The cat's name is Anubis, and apparently she's 2 years old, spayed, and used to other cats, dogs and young children (she currently lives with one of each). Her photo is below.

***

Edit - my friend thought she had found a home for her other cat, Arnold, but sadly this has fallen through, so he is also looking for a new home. He is white with tabby markings on his ears and tail, and is microchipped and I assume also neutered. He could be rehomed together with Anubis or seperately. (I'm waiting for my friend to get me a photo of him as her camera on her phone has stopped working.)

Both cats are very affectionate and friendly. Poor Arnold has already been rehomed 5 times in the past, so is really looking for a forever home that can give him the stability and love he deserves.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Poor thing, I hope she can be rehomed soon.


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Ok, I have a little more info. My friend needs to move urgently due to a nightmare neighbour who is putting her and her young son at risk. The new place does not allow pets, and she simply can't afford to wait until somewhere better comes up. She has found homes for her dog and other cat, but has not been able to do so for this girl, and is getting desperate. She has tried local rescues and they are full. She has tried pleadong with the housing association, but they won't budge.

Is anyone able to help out at all?


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Just a little bump for this girl. Her name is Anubis, she is really affectionate and loving. My friend is really cut up about having to let her go - she phoned me today in tears, and she's the sort of person who never cries


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh how awful for your friend :sad: 
Where abouts in the country are you / your friend? Perhaps this might help finding her a home.

Gentle bump, good luck xx


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

She's in Croydon. I'd take Anubis myself if I could, though I can't really afford to keep another cat, but a 2-hour journey each way with a restless toddler in the back just isn't practical!


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I hope your friend manages to rehome her cat, my son is in the same situation but as you say all rescues are full, and not many here anyway, a lot of this problem is due to welfare changes and people are not allowed pets in most of private accommodation


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

I spoke to my friend again yesterday. The good news is she has a slightly longer timeframe than she originally thought. The bad news is the home she'd arranged for her other cat, Arnold, has fallen through, so there are now two cats needing homes  I've added his description to my original post above.

She is willing to travel to get one or both of the cats to the right new home, so if anyone is interested or knows of someone else who might be, wherever you are in the country, please let me know!


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

I have someone who may be able to help - but not forever ...I mean maybe he could. He lives in Croydon and helps me with fosters/cats needing furr-ever homes


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Wow Cheryl, thank you, that sounds very promising. I know my friend ideally wants them to be going to forever homes, but as things aren't looking great on that front right now, I'm sure she'd be very grateful for any help your friend could give her.


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

These two cats are still looking for homes 

Good with young children, dogs and other cats, owner willing to travel... surely there must be a home out there that one or both of them would be ideal for?


----------



## CheshireKat (Jul 3, 2014)

NaomiM said:


> These two cats are still looking for homes
> 
> Good with young children, dogs and other cats, owner willing to travel... surely there must be a home out there that one or both of them would be ideal for?


Will she consider indoor-only homes, or do they have to have a garden?


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

I've just messaged her to ask - I'll let you know when she replies. Are you thinking you might be able to offer them a home if she says yes?


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

She's replied that she's keeping them as indoor cats now, and Anubis has never been an outdoor cat, so an indoor home would be ideal.


----------

